# DecalGirl skins you'd like to see for the Kindle...



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just called and requested the following skins be made available for the Kindle. They told me they would be in about 3-4 weeks.








































Has anybody else requested any?


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Those are beautiful. I'll watch for them.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Oooooh, pretty!  I don't need a skin for my laptop, I don't need a skin for my laptop, I don't need a skin for my laptop.....


----------



## scrappergirl (Dec 28, 2008)

Oh I really like these, I was thinking of ordering the Celtic cover for my kindle that I'm waiting patiently for and had planned on looking at some skins well now I think I'll wait because I love the one with the pathway and flowers.  they are all nice but really like that one.  Oh well my kindle won't be here until maybe end of Feb. early March so I'll be ready.  YEAH!!!


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

I followed your lead and requested some skins yesterday using their online "contact us" email form - I prefer more sci-fi themed stuff in darker colors, over the pastel "girly" stuff, lol. I also told them that I had one skin already, and would get another for my husband if they would add one of the ones I suggested, heh. Here's the reply I got from customer service:



> Thank you for contacting us.
> 
> Ok, I have to tell you this right now...you are my favorite customer of the week. It is great that you looked in the laptop section which has the most design choices and gave suggestions as to what you would like to see on the Kindle. I have emailed the art department your requests and you should see them up on the site generally within 2 weeks or so!!!
> 
> Don't hesitate to send us more suggestions, its customers like you that truly help us determine which designs would look good on each device.


The ones I suggested:
Magellan - http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,4614.htm
Morado - http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,16487.htm
Path to the Stars - http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,4604.htm
Phenomena - http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,7422.htm


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Great reply from them! Their CS is top notch and they even reply during off hours!*


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd like to see them come out with some skins that look like leather, with no designs, which would match some of the covers out there.  Like my M-edge red


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I just requested these three, based on their laptop skins (click the thumbnails to see bigger pics):

  

And, I also requested this one (not a DecalGirl skin -- yet), just b/c I love it (click the thumbnail to see bigger pic):


----------



## Ripley (Oct 29, 2008)

I like those SciFi designs! I was interested to see a blue crush (a version of the orange crush Kindle skin) but I may change my mind. I just have to decide what cover I want first so that I coordinate. If Oberon will make the Icon journals into Kindle covers I'll be sold; I want the Enso Wave.


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

I requested Morado and Azure (they are the same pattern, different colors). Here are pics of my iPod Classic wearing Morado:


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Miss Molly said:


> I requested Morado and Azure (they are the same pattern, different colors). Here are pics of my iPod Classic wearing Morado:


I had the Azure on my ipod video before my husband stole it. I really liked it


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I had the Azure on my ipod video before my husband stole it. I really liked it


They're both so pretty - I generally love paisley designs, and both have very nice colors.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

All 5 of the designs I requested (plus 5 others) are now Kindlized! Woohoo! Now I have to choose one or 2...pretty sure Jolie is going to be one of them.

Poor Edgar, he's getting dressed in pink again! (Sorry Leslie!)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


>


that's the one i was going to order..if it was available for the kindle (almost three months ago). I guess I will be ordering another skin soon! lol thanks Luvmy4brats!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> that's the one i was going to order..if it was available for the kindle (almost three months ago). I guess I will be ordering another skin soon! lol thanks Luvmy4brats!


I actually thought of you when I requested it...figured you'd like it.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

I had a nice reply from Decal Girl before Christmas.  I asked about designs with horses or Texas related themes.  She said she would work on it after Christmas.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

MeganW said:


> IAnd, I also requested this one (not a DecalGirl skin -- yet), just b/c I love it (click the thumbnail to see bigger pic):


I love anything Monet. Hope Decal Girl makes it.
debbie


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> I love anything Monet. Hope Decal Girl makes it.
> debbie


Me too, Debbie. I heard back from customer service the other day and they said they would take my suggestions under consideration, so we'll see!

Megan


----------



## Elijsha (Dec 10, 2008)

Ive requested these, Annihilator http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,17901.html
Matrix Style Code http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,8372.html
Mystere http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,14653.html
Nadir http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,9818.html
Digital Urban Camo http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,12495.html

hard to tell sometime if the skin will work well on the kindle, i really like the camo


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

heh. I saw all those new skins and wondered who was requesting skins beside me. I requested Analysis...it's one of the new ones. I love it!


----------

